# how do i get known?



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

my business is new, www.salemouse.tripod.com and i would just like to know from experience how you get people to buy your miceys.  fanks!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

it only sais that the site is not there. sure hope this is not a virus site :-/


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

whaat? why wouldnt it be there....


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

http://salemouse.tripod.com/#photo1381840


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

there sorry


----------

